# AC 2013 - crew gear (not T-shirts and jaackets)



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Like many here - I watched each race of the ACs before the new high tech boats took over. I liked the mono hulls. That said, these new machines seem pretty neat and I am sure something good can come of them.

In my life I have played a number of sports up to the university level of competition, and so I like knowing what the athlete is "wearing". Wow - those guys a wearing a heck of a lot of "equipment and protection".

Where can I see a list of their gear and what it does or what it is for? Just curious.










Thanks

Rik


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I see a wetsuit and a helmet; you know what those are for, right?. I see a climbing harness; I assume he's ready to go up the mast. He also has the end for a Camelpak kind of set-up for hydration. I see a microphone near his mouth, so I assume he has a 2-way radio. And sunglasses - those protect his eyes. I don't know for sure what the thing around his chest is - looks like a PFD, but I don't know for sure. The yellow canister looks pretty big. I can't readily identify the electronics.


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

well The Yellow canister has a mouth piece so I will go with emergency air and maybe some sort of emergency beacon radio in the bag in front.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Unkle Toad said:


> well The Yellow canister has a mouth piece so I will go with emergency air


Ah yes - a Pony bottle - stupid me, and I'm a SCUBA diver too.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

No need to guess. This covers it layer by layer:

America's Cup Sailors: Dressed for Battle | Sailing World


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

DRFerron said:


> No need to guess. This covers it layer by layer:
> 
> America's Cup Sailors: Dressed for Battle | Sailing World


thank you for the link I think thats what we were looking for although it was fun guessing 



rikhall said:


> Ah yes - a Pony bottle - stupid me, and I'm a SCUBA diver too.


lol yeah .. I didnt say pony because i figured the non divers wouldnt understand.

no stop reading and go sail everyon


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

DR - That is exactly what I was looking for. Wonderful!

Rik


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

One pocket is to store his sandwiches, the other is to put a beer in. About covers it.


----------

